# Rivage from Portugal



## jorge_pt (3 Oct 2010)

Hello I m from Portugal!
I have 16 years old, and I m love to shape my aquarium!
sorry for my bad and poor english!

now my aquarium!

setup:
Aquarium: 120Â©x40(l)x46(a) 
Â½ water change per week
Lighting Iy 4 x 54w t5 
warming: 1x 300w
Filters 1 external filter:  Fluval 404
Hardscape: 2 red moor wood and some stones
Substrate:
1Âª akadama mediuml and humus 
2Âª akadama medium
3Âª akadama Shohin

Plants:
anubia nana
Lotus red
Rotala Rotundifolia
Didiplis Diandra 
Ludwigia Arcuata
Ludwigia Glandulosa
Luwigia Repens 
Microsorum Pteropus 
Eleocharis Parvuls
Vallisneria

day 25 June






day 30 July 1Âºmonth






day 15 August almost 2Âº month












day 7 September










And today















cumps


----------



## Nelson (3 Oct 2010)

hi Jorge and welcome.
you've some great growth there.looks really good   .


----------



## ghostsword (4 Oct 2010)

Welcome.. 

Lovely grow, and the plants look really healthy.

Where are you from in Portugal? I am from Lisbon.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Oct 2010)

Bem vindo ao forum 

Tank is looking great, nice plant growing skills, just not sure what the photos os the Discus are doing mixed up with the scape 

Parabens pelo plantado!


----------



## Krishs Bettas (28 Oct 2010)

The tank looks very nice and those discus are awsome they really make me wished i had some.


----------



## jorge_pt (28 Dec 2010)




----------

